
Minecraft creator Markus Persson sparks cries of homophobia - randomname2
http://fortune.com/2017/07/02/minecraft-markus-persson-homophobia/
======
oldandtired
What is it with same-sex attracted people that they cry "homophobia" when
someone in some way disagrees with their lifestyle choice?

